# An exercise in patience...



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Put on high resolution... Enjoy!!

https://youtu.be/aWt9oxoZCUk

http://youtu.be/4jG3gR44Nic


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

AcadianTornado said:


> Put on high resolution... Enjoy!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/aWt9oxoZCUk
> 
> http://youtu.be/4jG3gR44Nic


Good dog! I was very impressed with his going under the fence at speed. Well, with his patience more so, of course. What command were you using to hold him - I couldn't make it out?

Bob


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

My command is "rest"... So, basically "stay". He's really getting good at it


----------

